# anyone here using a EHEIM pro 3 2080 or 2078 canister filters?



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a few maintenance accounts that have them, these tanks are grossly overfed and these filters move a lot of water, but for the money, I think the classics are way better.


----------



## Zolek (Jul 25, 2007)

I have had a 2078 for 6mo or so and its been basically flawless other than some self induced issues setting it up (output/input switched)
The only issue I've had is that when it needs cleaning it starts having a very soft gurgling noise, only audible with your ears up near it. I have no idea what this means.

Also with huge capacity comes huge weight when filled. Its kind of a pain to lift out / handle due to sheer size/weight. Its probably about 30 lbs filled and thats a lot when your dragging it out under a stand.

If I had to do it again I think id get multiple smaller filters simply due to the weight issue. The 2080 is even bigger too. Also the piping/connectors etc that the 2078 comes with are not very good considering the huge price tag - the output for example has no way to do spraybar across the back wall unless your willing to put the pipe on the side of the tank. You can get replacements which i eventually did but they up the price tag even more.

If you need/want the features of the 2078 go for it but if you already have functioning canisters I wouldn't bother.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I've had a 2076 for about 10 months now. I love it. Its an upgrade from a Rena XP3 which I also liked, but thought was just a little noisy.

The Eheim 3s are to me, the best of all filter designs. They have qualities that you'd expect from Eheim with the easy maint features of other popular filters like the XPs. 

I have the 2076 3e. I got it because I thought the Stream feature would be good at "stirring" things up more than a steady stream. It did seem to do that, and the waving back and forth was an appealing look. It was a bit distracting though in that you could hear the motor ramp up and down. Wasn't loud, I was just aware and it bugged me. Now I just use it on constant flow. The only remaining benefit of the e feature is the auto expel of trapped air and the flow meter. Neither is a must have though.

So, if price is any issue at all, I'd recommend on of the standard 3 series. I think they combine the best of all designs into one high-quality, simple to use and maintain package. The price for them is actually very competitive. You can find offers that include the media and sometimes Eheim's inflow/outlflow accessories. These are large-volume filters so inclusion of the media makes them a very good deal for the quality that you receive. 

Last I checked the large 2075 was under $200 at BigAl's including media, etc... The smallest model was just $150. I think that makes these filters a great buy.

AB


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been running a 3e 2078 on a 75g injected tank for about 2yrs. Very happy with the system. My second 75g set up is filtered by a ProII 2028 which while I'm happy with it,,, it's not as good as the 3e.

I also have one of the Eheim Pro3 2075 complete + 4x filter floss replacement pack. I used it for about three months on a fresh water breeding tank then cleaned and boxed it. VG or like new condition 150+shipping. Decided to continue filtering with sumps on my future larger tank additions. Not a huge savings as BigAl has this unit currently on sale at 200+shipping. These come factory with the 'upgraded' intake and discharge.

If you like canisters these are (imo) top of the line.


----------



## nr85 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just recently acquired a Pro 3 2075 myself. Love the media capacity and, as stated, the upgraded intake and spraybar kit. Starting it was a little tricky for me, but after that no issues so far.


----------



## strawwoodclaw (Jul 29, 2009)

*ehiem 2080 vs 2078*

I have used both filters , the Eheim 2078 is better built than the 2080, it feels better quality & the 3e is much better for controlling the outflow of the water.
I found the outflow control on the 2080 useless. The priming button on the 2078 is much better, the 2080 felt cheap & eventually broke.

Both are good filters, if your tank is above 700L I would go for the 2080.
Maybe you will have less maintenance with a bigger filter . The 2080 has two intake pipes & holds much more media than the 2078.

When I bought my tank is came with a Eheim 2329 wet & dry & a Ehiem 2080 but I changed the 2080 for the 2078 .

some of these filters Eheim filters are prone to leaks , I have bought new sealing kits & found them still to leak. I would buy one new if you can . sometimes you can get them much cheaper on ebay


----------

